# steel structure design



## shadymagdy (27 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17876097/TKK-TER-15.pdf


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكـــــــــــــرآ جدآ


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جداً


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

you welcome ya regala


----------



## jaikoor (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
تم الحفظ


----------



## shadymagdy (9 مارس 2011)

merci y handassa


----------



## shadymagdy (15 أبريل 2011)

thanks all for reply


----------



## shadymagdy (6 مايو 2011)

it is one of our careers


----------

